# 85 300Z non Turbo to twin turbo



## TwinZ (Dec 23, 2007)

hey i just got an 85 300z non turbo but my goal is to twin turbo it. but my question is if i should do the 07 350 z motor swap then twin turbo that or just go with the stock 3.0?

and if i do the 350 motor swap what will i need?

and are there any nissan Z clubs in phoenix az!!


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

TwinZ said:


> hey i just got an 85 300z non turbo but my goal is to twin turbo it. but my question is if i should do the 07 350 z motor swap then twin turbo that or just go with the stock 3.0?
> 
> and if i do the 350 motor swap what will i need?
> 
> and are there any nissan Z clubs in phoenix az!!


You can *make* anything fit. *You will need alot* of money to buy and modify a 350Z motor to fit into a 85 Z31. 
I would build the stock VG30E. Do a turbo conversion. Checkout links in this thread. "Help, will this motor boltin my car"


----------



## Bsleeper (Mar 12, 2008)

*85 ZX TT*

I also want to put the tt into my stock na engine where is this link you speak of?


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

ZBUM's Z31 300ZX Engine Swap Page


----------

